# SERRA.....???



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

Ive had this guy for about 3 years and ive had him on this forum before. I bought him as a rhom, but his growth rate and larger eye makes me think, not a rhom. He's only grown about 3/4" since ive had him. Here are some pix since ive had him. I feed him regularly and keep the water between 78 and 80 degrees. I know he has fin rott, and im treating him, just incase anyone notices it. Thanks all.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Appears to be Serrasalmus eigenmanni. I would advise seperating your 2 serras if they are in the same 30g tank. If that 3rd pic is recent, you should look into treating for parasties because it looks very sickly (more than just fin rot going on)!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

sanchezi/eigenmanni


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks to be a Eigenmanni.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Looks to be a Eigenmanni.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like P. striolatus to me....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pristobrycon striolatus.


----------

